
Bloomberg Risk Takers: Elon Musk Documentary - jasonjackson
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73460184/
======
Troll_Whisperer
That was absolutely stunning. I can't even imagine someone pinning their
entire hard-earned fortune on a wing and a prayer, but that's exactly what he
did. Talk about balls.

Better still his start-ups are actually changing the world for the better.
They're not just a bunch of smartphone apps. Today I toast the man who
believed in solar power, space exploration and electric cars so much that he
put he was willing to put his entire 8 figure fortune of 2 decades on the
line! Elon, you're a tribute to the human spirit!

~~~
MikeCapone
WEll said. I (very) briefly met Elon in Detroit about a year ago and only had
a chance to make a joke about SpaceX's Falcon 9. He's quite the entrepreneur.
I only wish more were like him and tried their hands at hard world-changing
problems rather than financial 'innovations' or iPhone Apps.

------
mckoss
It boggles the imagination to see one person leading three companies, each of
which has to solve enormous problems that no one else has been able to
overcome in the past several decades. I find it quite inspirational to see
Elon doing this.

------
ck2
Actually, I'd like to see a documentary on the 1000s of people who took risks
and failed. It's easy to "ooh and ahh" at success. How about all the ones that
didn't make it and still get up each morning and try again. Many people have
good ideas and try hard, they just didn't get lucky at the right time.

~~~
narrator
Startup.com is a good one. It's about a dot com that failed back in the 2000
internet bubble.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

Also, "We Live In Public" is a good one too.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0498329/>

~~~
ck2
Thanks for the suggestions - "we live in public" is on netflix instant so will
watch it sometime this week:

<http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/We_Live_in_Public/70112751>

------
nextparadigms
Not only were all those start-ups of his extremely difficult technically wise,
and also difficult to succeed in those markets, but he was basically running
them in the same time! That's incredible. And he's just 40, and I think
there's a lot more we'll see from him. His wife said at the end that he's also
thinking about making electric jets, fusion reactors, and colonizing the Moon
and Mars. After what he's done so far, I wouldn't bet against him.

------
danest
These videos are also amazing from Bloomberg.
<http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/shows/game-changers/>

------
kloncks
I've been very impressed lately with the quality of Bloomberg's television
productions.

Things like this combined with the upcoming TechStars show are just wonderful.

~~~
wensing
Bloomberg is an incredible company obsessed with quality. The TV channel is
great; their terminal is downright mind-numbing.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
How would you fix the Bloomberg terminal? I'm simply curious as trying to
figure out how to develop the same type of tools for retail customers has been
something I've been looking at for quite a while.

Note: I use a Bloomberg terminal at work.

~~~
wensing
Oh I have no idea. I have had the privilege to see a little behind the scenes
there and I'm not aware of any weaknesses, really.

------
artvandelay
Simply amazing, all of the companies are doing something tangible and real.

I tend to compare myself to others... makes me feel pretty useless...lol

------
sigil
I found this piece both inspiring and a little disappointing. Inspiring
because of guy's vision and sheer determination. Disappointing because all
three of his recent ventures sought soft bailouts to stay afloat (subsidies of
some form or another).

------
howradical
I watched this over the weekend, great story.

